# WHATS YOUR FAVORITE CATAPULT?



## gamekeeper john

If you could have any catapult out there what would you choose and why?


----------



## NoSugarRob

I would never be able to answer this.. my favorite made by your good self is the multiplex hunting catapult because i think the little finger hole combined with the flat thumb "up" rest, not wrapped around would suit my hold.


----------



## harpersgrace

No you can't pick just one!!!!


----------



## mckee

the most exspemsive because its the most exsoensive


----------



## philly

My two EPS's, awesome in every way, beauty, accuracy and versatility, hunting with Dbl Express bands and Target with single Express bands. Who could ask for more. Bullet proof to boot.
Philly


----------



## kobe23

I want materials and all the machines for wood working, good rifle scope, good bands, good leathers. I want no ready catty, I want to make one myself


----------



## bleachbone

for me...........................

its wrong to have a favorite


----------



## Ram

My ETS. So comfortable to shoot. Pretty too


----------



## GIRLYPANTS

Thats a hard thing to decide for me as there are so many that I like, I shoot more comfortably and accurate with the side shooters rather than the vertical shooters


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

My Bill Hays hathcock target sniper in bronze.


----------



## frogman

Probably something in brass from Hogancasting, With holes in the forks for the tubes. Frogman


----------



## Flatband

Well you all know that I'm insane when it comes to Slingshots







-picking just one-**** near impossible. If I had too though,it would be a my book matched set of Arizona Desert Ironwood frames carved in my own Ergo pattern. Being perfectly honest and not being conceited at all,no other frame I ever held is as comfortable to me. Why should it be-these are a custom fit to my own hand!







Flatband


----------



## smitty

I like this ONE .


----------



## erlkonig

A+ and HC


----------



## Henry the Hermit

If it was to shoot, one of my own, because then when I destroyed it with a fork hit, I could just make another. If I wanted to hang it on the wall with my "too-rare or too-pretty to shoot" collection, and money was no object, I'd search out and buy an original Rufus Hussey.


----------



## dragonmaster

All though I like naturals here lately. If I had to give up all my slingshot's and only keep 1. It would be my snipe. It's the one I shoot best with.


----------



## NaturalFork

For competition shooting Saunders Falcon 2 ... for a pocket shooter Dankung Fox, For a wooden slingshot, natural all the way.


----------



## kobe23

Henry in Panama said:


> If it was to shoot, one of my own, because then when I destroyed it with a fork hit, I could just make another. If I wanted to hang it on the wall with my "too-rare or too-pretty to shoot" collection, and money was no object, I'd search out and buy an original Rufus Hussey.


Yea I'd want a Rufus Hussey too... he should've lived longer... awww...


----------



## dhansen

A Rufus Hussey Magnum Beanshooter. I like the way he made them.


----------



## e~shot

Still I m having experience shooting with few, so it will take time to reply to this


----------



## kyrokon

I like my dankungs quick change tubes that last forever. Made of metal so fork hits don't mak me feel as bad as with a nice wooden frame slingshot. Very pocketable, take it any where.
Favorite jungle hunter II and American Fox


----------



## Roy

My ten favorite cattys aaarrrre(drum roll) Oh I am sorry you said my 1 favorite. Too hard to make up my mind. I personally have six that are made by our forum members and not just the way they shoot but I like the dedication and craftsmanship that went into them. Here are the names no special order. ETS,custom dankung,bunnybuster,snody titanium blingshot, cougar 1, brokenarrow and 4 of my own and still adding to my collection.


----------



## haertig

A tie between Perry's PS-2 and Gib's Traditional Boardcut. They both fit me well and I admire the craftsmanship and attention to detail in both of them. I shoot best with these two slingshots.

But I have a slightly different take for a "survival slingshot". One that goes in your bug-out gear for when disaster strikes. I would choose one of my Dankung metal slingshots. Probably the Jungle Hunter II. They are indestructable. They cost next to nothing. The tubes last forever. And the tubes are easy and quick to change in the field.


----------



## M.J

Bill Hays G10 Ranger.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

My PS-2 size frame in "steel reinforced" solid wood "Maple" or "Red Oak"!!!!


----------



## 313

My "Dankung cougar", because its my only one lol, and i love the design and knowing that Joerg designed it, is good enough for me.


----------



## jmplsnt

Mine would be basically anything in the dhansen video on the first page of this thread. The two center-removed curved dogwood shooters on the far left of the first group and the odd one with the red elastics really got my blood pumping......I will be in the woods this weekend looking for my own dogwood fork.

If you haven't watched this video, RUN, don't walk and do it now. It is truly amazing and thanks dhansen for sharing this with us.


----------



## dgui

Everytime I see a Beauty my knees buckle, SlingShots are Eye Candy, But to pick one surely is an impossibility. Rufus was such a great shooter, completely reached his potential because he was not given to being double minded, we on the other hand are driven by all of the other distractions that SlingShot Creators come up with. I am far to weak to just pick one.


----------



## Dayhiker

I have a PS2 in multiplex from Perry that's still my favorite shooter.


----------



## geckko

Hi

It´s my first selfmade boardcut from Thuja burl it fits my big hand perfectly
and thats why is my best and favorite shooter,

It´s very heavy 365 grams and very very hard 
you can not scratch it


----------



## shot in the foot

Mine would be this one back, i had it for years, and someone pinched it out of my glove box in my car, along with a mob phone, i loved this catapult, 
it was nothing special, but it was my fav one, jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper

For the pure fun I'm having ATM I have to say the pfshooter









For me thats what its all about,having fun


----------



## PandaMan

gamekeeper john said:


> If you could have any catapult out there what would you choose and why?


I'd want one of yours tbh. Since I've seen them, I love the look and they look like they'd fit my hand well. In fact your Demon design catches my eye...


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

HaHa you got it?


smitty said:


> I like this ONE .
> View attachment 7682


----------



## hawk2009

It has to be the Trophy 6 strand made by me, well it wouldn't be right to give any other slingshot a mention would it, I mean a businessman does not advertise his rivals product does he . but as im not a businessman it would have to be this fabulous multiplex from John founder of Gamekeeper catapults. Now all it needs is a set of 1745* tubes on it and it will be perfect.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

A+ Slingshots said:


> My PS-2 size frame in "steel reinforced" solid wood "Maple" or "Red Oak"!!!!


One of these days I'm going to get me a set of your take down arrows,they look mighty fine


----------



## Martin

It would have to be one of these.
Martin


----------



## hawk2009

slingshot_sniper said:


> My PS-2 size frame in "steel reinforced" solid wood "Maple" or "Red Oak"!!!!


One of these days I'm going to get me a set of your take down arrows,they look mighty fine









[/quote]

Illegal over here in the uk.


----------



## mr.joel

At the moment I would say Hogan Castings's Joker. As to why would be it's portability. Even though it's slim, it's well thought out design makes it an great shooter. I've never used such a flat compact unit that shoots this well. It's wide posts add versatility for the flatband shooter. It makes for a real practical piece and handles my .32 and .38 lead round balls well.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

hawk2009 said:


> My PS-2 size frame in "steel reinforced" solid wood "Maple" or "Red Oak"!!!!


One of these days I'm going to get me a set of your take down arrows,they look mighty fine









[/quote]

Illegal over here in the uk.















[/quote]

Why is that hawk? is it because the fact they're take down? it makes no sense since I can buy take down bows and broad heads any type


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Regarding my A+ "EZ" Slingshot Take Down Arrows........



> Illegal over here in the uk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angrymod:Why is that hawk? is it because the fact they're take down? it makes no sense since I can buy take down bows and broad heads any type


I'm not sure, as I wasn't aware of that. However, in point of fact I've never sold any to the UK so far that I can recall so maybe that is true......

PM me if you want to discuss it further as this good thread has been hijacked enough I think







. Sorry!!!


----------



## hawk2009

It's a grey area the laws are not as relaxed as they in the us, it's only a matter of time before slingshots are going to be jumped on over here if something like this comes to the attention of the authorities their is no doubt it will be sooner rather than later.








Yes, but it is illegal to shoot any live animal [or person] with arrows in the UK. So you can own a broadhead as an adult but you are not allowed to use it for the purpose for which it was designed. ie killing things.

Unless you can show a specfic use it is near enough impossible to obtain broadheads legally in the UK as very little to no hunting is done in the UK we have no need for them.

Read more: http://wiki.answers....k#ixzz1L1joT6FX

let me clear this up before it gets silly broad heads are not illegal to own in the uk but are illegal to use note the word use it's ok to hang them on your wall for show but thats it, use it and your on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have shown this before, but it is still my favorite. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## grant

This ones my favorite it's my milbro replica I made from 6 mm alluminium and pine with square elastic it's really powerfull too http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=5976


----------



## hunterich

I really love fish's ergo2 and brown hunter.


----------



## GreyOwl

It varies and depends of the bands I use


----------



## bootneck

out of the ones i own my cammo bells of hythe milbro style cattie with black square elastic, i like how it really makes you up your game with it being less forgivable to shoot, its tough fits great in the pocket and the square elastics are really silent to shoot, and it seems to throw everything the same speed from stones to nuts to 12 mil lead to 16 mil lead so you can stick anything in the pouch and still hit what your pointing at without having to adjust for different weight or shape ammo, and still good enough for hunting too.

I did really enjoy my V shaped yew nateral with red 6mm by 8mm red square elastics, it was so easy to shoot with pin point accuratcy, but i gave it to my little brother yesterday because he really liked it and was able to hit a small deflated kids soccer ball from 10 meters repeatedly having not use a cattie before, it seemed almost a waste NOT to give it to him, give him a couple of weeks and he'll be hunting with it i bet.


----------



## WC28

milbro piranah that i got from a friend and then my beautiful pocket rocket 2 from gamekeeper


----------



## haertig

When you said "If you could have any slingshot..." I'm assuming you meant that I could have it for free.

In that case, I would want the most marketable and most expensive slingshot out there. I would then sell it and use the procedes to buy something more in line with my personal tastes and needs.

Ignoring the greedy sounding statement above, if I could only have one slingshot, then my personal thoughts would lead me to a stainless steel Dankung. Not because it's my favorite to shoot with (although it's close) or to admire, but because it's indestructable by normal means and would last forever. If you only get one slingshot, then I would put durability/robustness above all other considerations.


----------



## radray

It is so hard to choose. There are many great slingshot makers here and I liked what I have tried from them, but in case of WSHTF scenario. I would have to say Bill Hays Polymer slingshots because it's very durable. The other slingshots are pretty and shoots good, but if need to depend on one tool it would have to be the most durable and will get the job done.

Raymond


----------



## keeco

Easy choice for me. One of Torsten's naturals.


----------



## SuwaneeRick

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have shown this before, but it is still my favorite. -- Tex-Shooter


I'm new here. What is that and why do you like it the best?


----------



## As8MaN

I'd take hawk2009's 6 strand 1745 tubing... Why?, cuz it looks very cool, and from wat i've seen it shoots great as well, and also, i have never tried tubes, so if ur asking me wat sling i'd like to have the most right now, i'd obviously say hawk2009's 6 strand 1745 tubing


----------



## Green-burmese

I want either a Bill Hays "Hathcock Sniper" or his "Seal Sniper"... Which One ???









My Birthday is in June so need to make my mind up.


----------

